# New DJI Flying Camera Intro



## distant.star (Apr 8, 2015)

.
DJI introduces today a new Phantom.

http://www.dji.com/product/phantom-3#page1

Here's Jeff Cable flying it around the Golden Gate...

https://youtu.be/KuKBWZuAdAE


----------



## Mitch.Conner (Apr 12, 2015)

distant.star said:


> .
> DJI introduces today a new Phantom.
> 
> http://www.dji.com/product/phantom-3#page1
> ...



It looks fun. I'd really like a Cinestar 8 though.


----------

